# Butterfly : common blue



## carlos58 (Mar 3, 2011)

hello everyone
some shots of common blue (Polyommatus icarus)


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 5, 2011)

Great shots; #2 and #4 are my favourite from these. The softer background tones in #3 and #4 fit in really nicely. If you reduce the greens in the second I think it could work a bit better.


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the elegance of the butterfly in 1, nice shots


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## juliejohn (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow this looks very beautiful


----------



## Tashyd (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, I love the last one; both the composition and the sharpness. Im no pro by any means but thats my two cents


----------



## Edsport (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice. Love the colors. Good job...


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------

